# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  tancho valentine...

## h_andria

- lelang dimulai saat ini dan berakhir Jumat 13 Pebruari 2009, jam 16.17 wib (waktu server KOI'S)
- harga awal Rp. 150 rb dan kenaikan berikutnya minimal Rp 10 rb (diluar ongkos kirim) 
- ikan di ambil di rumah atau tempat lain sesuai kesepakatan terlebih dahulu
 call: 0811 188 2773

Tacho Kohaku 24cm, lokal, sex??

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

